# not only Valentines day



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*新年快樂 *


HAPPY CHINESE NEW YEAR 

Kung Hei Fat Choy! 

Here Comes The Year of the Tiger!!!!!


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Yupee somebody remembered. The problem is where do you celebrate it in Lisbon? We used to celebrate it in Johannesburg, big chinese community there, asked my Macau family but they all celebrate at home (boring!!!!) Happy New Tiger Year to you too. Nelinha


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

We were due to go down and spend these few days with friends in Tavira. My husband is ex Royal Hong Kong Police and he has several ex colleagues who have retired to the Algarve area. Each of them have Chinese wives...I am the odd one out!!

There is a brilliant Chinese restaurant we go to every Chinese New Year to Celebrate.

Due to my recent health hiccup we have had to cry off. :-(


----------

